# John Downame on Christ and the covenant



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 28, 2022)

_Of_ Christ.

This is the sum of that Doctrine which we have concerning GOD. The other followeth, concerning _Emanuel,_ GOD with us. _Emanuel_ (GOD with us) is in one Person, the Son of God, and very Man, conceived of a Virgin by the Holy GHOST: Who is also Christ, or Anointed; called of his Father, ever since the Fall of _Adam,_ to be a Mediator between GOD and Man; of a Covenant, to save through Faith in him (that is, by apprehending of the Covenant) certain few Men, whom GOD his Father hath chosen from Eternity, and given unto him, to set forth in them the praise of his Mercy.

This Covenant is called the Covenant of Grace: And ratified by the Death of Him that made it, hath also the Name of a Testament. Being always one and the same in substance, it is nevertheless distinguished, or distinctly to be considered in the Old and the New Testament. The Old Testament was the Covenant, through Christ to come. The New Testament, is the Covenant, through Christ already come; Jesus, the Son of _Marie._

For the reference, see John Downame on Christ and the covenant.


----------

